# Michigan Gray Fox (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Recent Lifesize project.

Mike


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

wow... thats a great job man


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

From a colleague who has seen a lot of _top-of-the-line_ taxidermy, I congratulate you. That fox looks like it's alive.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

perca said:


> I congratulate you. That fox looks like it's alive.


Same here. A remarkable job. Well done!


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

well done Mike, top shelf work.....now just think if you would have started with raccoons, and not squirrels......:chillin:

Sweet job! One of the best mounts I have seen- i think you should spend about two weeks on a piece of wood for the base.


----------



## Arwin (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats awesome!
Dsmithgall, dude that pic in your post is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice job.

Looks just like one in the wild, they look a little meaner in a trap


----------



## larrydbollman (Sep 14, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

WOW! That is a very pretty mount. The pictures are very sharp and clear as well, nice job.


----------



## Outback (Sep 15, 2008)

Great job. You nailed it. The eyes look perfect.


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

That has to be the best fox mount I've ever seen. Nice job. Can't wait until my dad gets one sometime very soon.


----------

